# Landlords and reptiles



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

Me and my partner are looking for a place to rent, do you think landlords will be less likely to let us live there with reps?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Caged animals generally aren't as much problem as dogs/cats.

I'm soon moving into rented accomodation with 3 others and a serious amount of animals between us all. Granted not necessarily every landlord will accept reps but a fair amount should. Some friends of mine even had DWA snakes in their rented place (agreed by landlord).


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

may be a problem if you tell them first, but if you just move in and then they find out they prob wont do anything as will want that rent money to keep comming in


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Same answer as Fangio really. We had to ask when me & OH moved in together but landlady only said no to cats & dogs. She's even been to see them when doing the yearly checks & she's happy with them living here : victory:


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for your replies, I've been emailing landlords and some said they're ok with the dog, I'm dreading asking about the anaconda and python!


----------



## BuzzzKilllington (Aug 2, 2008)

Just say 'reptiles' and don't be specific; that way it seems quite innocuous and is completely legitimate


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

we had to declare _everything_ before we moved in and wait around 3 weeks for them to ok the Boa and a few spiders but they said its fine eventually.

We are supposed to tell them about new animals _before_ we get them but haven't done yet. I only got 2 more T's since we moved in and I have 3 Royals so 3 more wont matter.:lol2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

If your worried about the annie or the retic, just be vague on exactly what species you keep. Our landlady wasn't too bad about it, she just put a clause in the lease that said if anything escaped that we foot the bill for removal, and that was only cos we fessed up to the rodents and roaches we breed as food. She was ok about the snakes.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

BuzzzKilllington said:


> Just say 'reptiles' and don't be specific; that way it seems quite innocuous and is completely legitimate


Agree with that. Be upfront, but also keep it vague as poss.: victory:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

even thou I didnt take my snakes to my student house, I blagged it about reptiles by saying "oh, it says about no pets, I have a small snake.can I have a clause that says its ok to keep? its in a double locked tank and theres no way it can escape"...so "except for reptiles was put into the contract

btw didnt take my snakes as I only live in the next county to where that house is so went home often anyways but still...

if i wanted...a 20 foot retic would be legit and not much the landlord could do about it.


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

I guess that's what I'm going to have to dom, is there anyway they can ask you to leave for the reps?


----------



## 4farxache (Apr 24, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> may be a problem if you tell them first, but if you just move in and then they find out they prob wont do anything as will want that rent money to keep comming in


Yeah, I wouldn't bring it up unless you absolutely had to. Just the _idea_ of snakes freaks most ppl out (let alone anaconda's - I'd leave that out all together!). But after you're in there and paying rent, if the landlord sees a secure enclosure and realizes it's not a scene from a B-grade Samuel.L.Jackson movie, they should be cool with it... My landlady was.: victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

4farxache said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't bring it up unless you absolutely had to. Just the _idea_ of snakes freaks most ppl out (let alone anaconda's - I'd leave that out all together!). But after you're in there and paying rent, if the landlord sees a secure enclosure and realizes it's not a scene from a B-grade Samuel.L.Jackson movie, they should be cool with it... My landlady was.: victory:


But if they're not ok with it you could end up with no where to live.
Best to be vaguelly honest: victory:


----------



## 4farxache (Apr 24, 2009)

markhill said:


> But if they're not ok with it you could end up with no where to live.
> Best to be vaguelly honest: victory:


Agreed. But if never asked or told otherwise...?
Basically markhill's right though. If you want to cover your arse you really should tell your landlord just incase they are the type to throw you out for having snakes. Stranger things have happened. I was just lucky in retrospect, and have a really cool landlord :2thumb:


----------



## Charski (Apr 7, 2009)

Just be careful - when you get the lease for any flat / appartment there is usually a clause that talks about the keeping of pets - even reptiles. Ours did anyway. It said that no pets were allowed on the property, unless agreed by the landlord. Our landlord agreed that we could keep geckos (plural) but had we not asked and got another pet, say a cat, we would be outside the terms of our lease and the landlord could make us leave, keeping our security deposit because we acted outside the terms of the lease.
Just be honest : victory:


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

A lot of new contracts also now specifically forbid reptiles. No idea why, aparently its something solicitors like to put in. We had to have the clause removed before we moved house. 

Landlord was fine tho, even suggested we get a snake or two, which i fully intend to do 

Never met a landlord whos forbid reps alone themselves though. Just read the contract. Which you should do neway


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

iXXo said:


> A lot of new contracts also now specifically forbid reptiles. No idea why, aparently its something solicitors like to put in. We had to have the clause removed before we moved house.
> 
> Landlord was fine tho, even suggested we get a snake or two, which i fully intend to do
> 
> Never met a landlord whos forbid reps alone themselves though. Just read the contract. Which you should do neway


Saw house 2 weeks ago and mentioned i had one small snake (small lie) and the woman said 'no sorry, its the snake or the house'. 

All depends on the landlord or estate agent involved. Moving into place on 8th June and they've said ok to gecko etc but cant have dogs. Stress to them that they live in secure cages/tanks, they dont smell, they dont come out (even if you do get them out they dont need to know), they dont do damage, they're not poisonous or dangerous (be surprised what people think). All best with it.


----------



## klera83 (Dec 6, 2007)

Ours said no pets so I told him I had 'exotic pets in tanks' and he said fine as long as they stay in my room (cos its a shared house)


----------

